

Apple approval process for iPad apps - escoz

Just wanted to let everybody know that Apple is accepting iPad apps really really quickly right now. 
I submitted an update yesterday to my app Quicklytics (http://escoz.com/quicklytics) that added iPad support, and this afternoon, less than a day after it, the update was already accepted and is available in the AppStore.<p>In case some of you are there trying to finish an iPad app to submit to the AppStore, now is the time to do it!
======
eeagerdeveloper
I submitted a universal app 6 days ago and still am stuck in "Waiting in
Review".

~~~
escoz
oh I've been there and I know how frustrating it is.. Another friend of mine
is in the same situation right now. I couldn't believe when my app was
approved so fast, but I wanted to share that.

Hopefully they'll release your app soon.

